# cold smoked bacon



## anthony gervais (Sep 12, 2015)

So I am kind of worried I may have just ruined a pork belly. I cured it in pops cure for little over 14 days in the refrigerator. Then i put in in the refrigerator for 24 to form a pellicle. Then to the smoker I cold smoke it with my AMS for about 12hr with pit master blend dust. I turn my smoker on but do not turn on element just have it on to watch the smoker temp and it ran about 70-75F my concern is raw meat sitting in there for 12hrs plus at that temp. I also had a lot of moisture on my belly when I pulled. I have now moved it to the refrigerator and just letting it chill. Is the anything I need to be concerned about? This was my first time smoking a belly. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 12, 2015)

As long as you used cure, which it sounds like you did there is no problem cold smoking for the time frame you mention. The moisture is just condensation that formed do to the temp differences in the meat and the smoker. 

I cold smoke my bacon for 18-24 hours. I do 6-8 a day with a overnight rest in the fridge, then another day of smoke. After I get the smoke I want I let the bacon rest in the fridge for 3-5 days then slice and package and freeze.


----------



## dert (Sep 19, 2015)

You're fine... Just ovened some of mine I smoked for 40 hours on and off over the 4th of July weekend...

http://s660.photobucket.com/user/de...155048C1-7575-4817-AF2C-F1B6956707C1.jpg.html


----------

